
Silicon Valley’s Founder Factory - tomgp
https://www.ft.com/content/d505134a-fb15-11e7-a492-2c9be7f3120a
======
randomforests
Need ft.com subscription to read

~~~
tomgp
Oops! If you put the headline in google you should then be able to read it if
you arrive via search

[https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Silicon+Valley%E2%80%99s+F...](https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Silicon+Valley%E2%80%99s+Founder+Factory)

